# Lens contact wear



## cellomaster27 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello,

Honestly, I don't know if I'm asking a very stupid question.. I whizzed through some of the forum and couldn't find anything specifically mentioning the lens contacts. 

So, is there a point in using a lens where the lens and the camera simply stop communicating? and if so, does that mean its the end of the lens or can it be fixed? I don't have such issues yet, but from buying used lenses, I'm wondering if that is important to check on. Basically, how much wear and tear.  Much appreciated in advance!


----------



## monkey44 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sometimes the lens / camera contacts get dirty, and need cleaning. 

Not sure if contacts ever 'wears' enough to negate contact completely, after a cleaning. I'd think not during any reasonable life of a lens / camera ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 19, 2015)

With EF lenses specifically no, it is not a consideration. The amount of compensation built into the system will more than make up for even the most ridiculous 'wear and tear' scenarios. But as monkey44 points out, the contacts can get dirty sometimes and make connections unreliable, however it is very easy to clean them if and when this ever happens.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 20, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> With EF lenses specifically no, it is not a consideration. The amount of compensation built into the system will more than make up for even the most ridiculous 'wear and tear' scenarios. But as monkey44 points out, the contacts can get dirty sometimes and make connections unreliable, however it is very easy to clean them if and when this ever happens.



Okay. This is really good to know as some of my purchases has significant wear on the contacts. Which made me worried. ;D you guys are the best, thank you!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2015)

If you can see that the gold has worn away on the lens contacts, it is a sign that you will be having problems. I've never actually seen one worn to base metal, there may be tiny wear marks that are normal.

Once a contact wears to the base metal, micro corrosion starts and the resulting layer of corrosion can cause issues depending on which contact is involved. You can usually wipe it off, but it will come back sooner or later, depending on humidity.

Canon can replace the contacts if it becomes a frequent issue. I'd be more concerned about the camera contacts, merely because its almost impossible to get a good layer of plating on a sharp edge or point, while the flat surface on the lens contact is easy to plate. There is or should be a under plating of electroless nickel on the contact that prevents wearing to base metal.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you can see that the gold has worn away on the lens contacts, it is a sign that you will be having problems. I've never actually seen one worn to base metal, there may be tiny wear marks that are normal.
> 
> Once a contact wears to the base metal, micro corrosion starts and the resulting layer of corrosion can cause issues depending on which contact is involved. You can usually wipe it off, but it will come back sooner or later, depending on humidity.
> 
> Canon can replace the contacts if it becomes a frequent issue. I'd be more concerned about the camera contacts, merely because its almost impossible to get a good layer of plating on a sharp edge or point, while the flat surface on the lens contact is easy to plate. There is or should be a under plating of electroless nickel on the contact that prevents wearing to base metal.



Yes, i'm seeing a wear of the gold plate on the lens.. more like deep scratches? I might keep some silica gel packets in my bag then. Wouldn't want any corrosion for sure.. It's really good to know that the contacts can be replaced!


----------



## Brand B (Mar 22, 2015)

I've got a 18 year old or so 28-70L that's seen pretty continuous use across it's life. About every 5th time I turn the camera on with this lens, it comes up in MF mode only, and I have to reseat the lens. Probably the most severe consequence of your concern I'd worry about.


----------

